# My back yard is almost ready!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, my back yard is coming together finally....for the puppy party!! :chili:

It's evolving, I keep moving things and adding things. I may take the umbrellas down for the party and put up the shade canopy's. 

Now I'm getting excited!!








That's all folks!..


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a jelly belly (jealous)! The A team not interested in moving to the Pacific Coast, like So Cal??? Wish we could go cuz it's looking 'A'wesome!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Soooooo pretty!


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Simply GORGEOUS!! 

I WANNA COME!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Gorgeous ! What a fabulous space and beautiful view! Do your babies ever get in the water?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous, love the littlle doggie house and the flamingo... so cute.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, NOW I'm REALLY jealous!!! You have a lovely yard Pat!!! Can't wait to see all the great pictures of you all enjoying the party


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 196073


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job Pat, looks very inviting.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It looks gorgeous, Pat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I have a jelly belly (jealous)! The A team not interested in moving to the Pacific Coast, like So Cal??? Wish we could go cuz it's looking 'A'wesome!


I wish our weather was like So. Cal!! Our warm weather leaves too soon!



maggie's mommy said:


> Soooooo pretty!


Thanks :thumbsup:



MarySC said:


> Simply GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I WANNA COME!!


Well....then come!! ....June 14th....do you need a rental house on the island for the weekend?



Lou's Mom said:


> Gorgeous ! What a fabulous space and beautiful view! Do your babies ever get in the water?


No, I don't take them into the lagoon, but they do go out in the kayak with me....mostly Archie though :innocent:



michellerobison said:


> Gorgeous, love the littlle doggie house and the flamingo... so cute.


I love whimsical things....I've got more to put out, but I don't want to listen to Stan complaining, so I think I'll wait a bit.....:innocent:



lydiatug said:


> Ok, NOW I'm REALLY jealous!!! You have a lovely yard Pat!!! Can't wait to see all the great pictures of you all enjoying the party


Thanks!! wish you were coming too...



MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 196073


awww, thank you!!



sassy's mommy said:


> Great job Pat, looks very inviting.


Thanks, Pat. Wish you were coming up this year...



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> It looks gorgeous, Pat!


Thanks Marie. One of these years.....I'd love you to come and stay with us.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, it looks great! I am so loking forward to the puppy party!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:Sunny Smile: PAT!!! You're killing me with these beautiful gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I have told you a million times already but here's one more - I love, love, love your house and the deck is my favorite part. You've done such a beautiful job with it. I JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PUPPY PARTY!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We can't wait. :chili::chili: It looks amazing! One of the high points of every summer.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> Pat, it looks great! I am so loking forward to the puppy party!


 :aktion033: me too! Thanks!!



Chardy said:


> :Sunny Smile: PAT!!! You're killing me with these beautiful gorgeous pics!!


 Whoops.........I wish you could come!!!



Bailey&Me said:


> Pat, I have told you a million times already but here's one more - I love, love, love your house and the deck is my favorite part. You've done such a beautiful job with it. I JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PUPPY PARTY!!! :chili:


 Well, Nida....you can always stay longer...at my house...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Love it. Looks so refreshing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful Pat!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Everything looks so lovely! I can appreciate all of the very hard work that you've put in!! I'm so excited to meet everyone, and the fluffs!!!!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I would love an invite!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful Pat, what a retreat you do have there!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I wanna be there SOOO bad! Tchelsi saw the photos and she's mad at me. :/


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

you have the perfect yard, it's beautiful Pat! wish I was going to be there but I am so grateful to have been able to come to the last party and hope to get to the next one. It is so much fun to meet everyone.


----------

